# Looking for trainer in Tallahassee, FL



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

I wanted to start the puppy classes at PetsMart, but unfortunately, by the time Lily got her first two rounds of vaccinations, we had missed all of the starting puppy classes that I can fit into my schedule. 

I searched the web and I did find this website offering training. They are about 1/2 hour from me. 

http://capitalcanine.com/

If anyone has any other recommendations, that would be wonderful. 

At this point, my goals for training are to do the basics (sit, stay, down, off, drop it, come, watch, etc.). At some point I would love to do more, but with Lily just being a pup I mostly just want to get her socialized and start the process of training. We do some on our won (sit, stay) but for other commands I don't think I'm doing something quite right because Lily completely misses what I am trying to get across to her.


----------

